# I know how to help trapped Gas.



## I Have Lotsa Discomfort

hi im ten years old with IBS and last night I had REALLY BAD gas pains i had diarreah,what we call the tight gas thing witch is trapped Gas.I found out for people with trapped Gas and alot of pain stand up straight it hurts at first but in a few mins it gets better it also works sometimes when you lay down no pillows strait on yur back it helps cuz its like standing.Sorry I used no punctuation and bad spelling i feel lazy today.If you have any more ideas im not on here much so email me at James33333###hotmail.com


----------



## TheFutureIsClear

thats a good idea. another idea a lady posted was to put your forearms and knees on the floor and stick your bum all the way up in the air, and arch your back inward like a cat. it helps a lot too.


----------



## ricksvill

When ever i suffer with gas i go for a walk around the house.RICK


----------

